# What is the better video



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Scores should be based on

Amount of fury
Good camera work
visibility
and possibly humor involved















LETS VOTE


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I cant see any of the videos


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

MAD piranhas!!!! KEEP ROCKING DUDE!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Original Mosue video. Forked Tongue's have not yet acheived the level of raw fury shown in the original. Moved to pictures and videos.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the original ..its has a great ending..oscar sucking up the head..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thePACK said:


> the original ..its has a great ending..oscar sucking up the head..


 Vote for it Pack!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No question!

Original mouse video!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > the original ..its has a great ending..oscar sucking up the head..
> ...


 it has been done..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

POST DELETED.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

tiger shovel nose man


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

like i said in another forum the original is #1 by far and mad's are a close second a lot of fury in both of these vids forked tongue no fury just extreme torture




























xenon u are the man


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bobme said:


> im sorry Forked_Tongue but you know what, you got one hell of a ego issue and i wish you would just shut the f*ck up. Its geting old. All i see or hear you do is brag how you think your videos are the best.
> Dose it matter?
> jezzes! just let it be man, all the videos are great, and please lay off your ego.


 BOBME. Check yourself brotha. Forked Tongue rules!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I cant see any of the videos


 why can't you see it... click on the right side of the mouse ..click on save target ..save to desktop..and wa-la i had the same problem..i couldn't see sh*t..it might take awhile to download..but it worth the wait..if this is your problem


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

Xenon: thanx

I know none of you dont know me for who I really am but I can tell you that i am far from ahving an ego problem....I was just wondering what all of you thought about all the videos and happen to be particularly proud of mine as is most of the people that show their own videos, or else they wouldnt show them.....

my post was made from innocence and had no ill respects....

BobMe: Im sorry I got on your bad side and I dont know how you got to feeling this way but i mean no disrespect and knowing that we both dont know each other AT ALL, lets just let bygons be bygons and forget the whole thing....

I dont get on forums to start fights and never have, just state my opinion and learn new things at an exponential rate

have a good night everyone


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I like what a wonderful world. Prolly cuz the song was perfect for the video.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Forked_Tongue said:


> Xenon: thanx
> 
> I know none of you dont know me for who I really am but I can tell you that i am far from ahving an ego problem....I was just wondering what all of you thought about all the videos and happen to be particularly proud of mine as is most of the people that show their own videos, or else they wouldnt show them.....
> 
> ...


 you missed my point.

a while ago, you where asying how cool you rnew video was, and that it toped all of them. Crap like that pisses me off, i hate people who try to shove things in my face, or ohter peoples face. thats just about the only thing that makes me mad.
And yes, you did it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Your not starting this again, please just leave it alone.
> MAD


 ok sorry.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Mad's videos are badass! I nominate Mad for the academy award for achievement in directing and his Ps for best supporting actors. Keep on making videos and keep the fans happy.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

They are all great pieces of work, Keep it up everyone :







:


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone for voting for the original. This just goes to show you, drugs do inspire great things. Xenon and I prove that.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I would vote for mine for best camera work but mine isn't up there or even in the Unleash the Fury section...but as is I must vote for the original as it set the standards for all others that follow its place.


----------



## red devils red (Mar 12, 2003)

that mouse video was nice,this what its all about too some of us!


----------

